# How to Casually Wear a Seersucker Suit?



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I've had a nice seersucker suit for some time now, but have always worn a white oxford and tie when wearing it.

Any way to reasonably wear this more casually?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Pink or blue oxford shirt.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Captain America said:


> I've had a nice seersucker suit for some time now, but have always worn a white oxford and tie when wearing it.
> 
> Any way to reasonably wear this more casually?


What exactly do you mean by more casually?

If you mean wearing seersucker when going out for some drinks, then I'd discourage it. I've spent my entire life south of the Mason-Dixon line, and the only time I've seen folks wear seersucker is to church, a wedding, or a sporting event (and that's only between Easter and Labor Day). You can split the jacket and trousers up, but I recommend wearing them only with another sport coat or pair of trousers (solid or with a muted pattern).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

You don't _have_ to wear a tie -- not everyone will agree with this, but I think that if ever you were to wear a suit without a tie, then a cotton suit is the time to do it.

You could wear a madras shirt -- if you do, you almost certainly want to go tieless.

You could wear the jacket with tan linen trousers, khakis, or even gray tropical wool.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> What exactly do you mean by more casually?
> 
> If you mean wearing seersucker when going out for some drinks, then I'd discourage it. I've spent my entire life south of the Mason-Dixon line, and the only time I've seen folks wear seersucker is to church, a wedding, or a sporting event (and that's only between Easter and Labor Day).


I agree with this. In general, I would hesitate to wear any suit in a casual manner (ie, sans tie) or purposely to a casual situation (drinks during the weekend). There are just better options to present a casual appearance or for attending a casual situation.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I always get in trouble when I comment on seersucker.

I like seersucker for casual summer wear, but I usually split it up. Blue seersucker pants work well with a blue blazer and tie; a seersucker jacket looks nice with carefully pressed khakis and tie. I've also worn my seersucker jacket with a pair of coral pink Bermuda shorts, but that was in Bermuda (which has its own rules).

I have to agree with the consensus above that the suit, when worn together, always seems to radiate a sense of formality. This is even (or more?) the case when it's rumpled from wear.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes to wearing the jacket, _sans_ tie, as a sportcoat with khakis or something similar.

Various other suggestions also work, but that's the option that leaps out at me.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

From Maximinimus

From FNB


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You don't _have_ to wear a tie -- not everyone will agree with this, but I think that if ever you were to wear a suit without a tie, then a cotton suit is the time to do it.
> 
> You could wear a madras shirt -- if you do, you almost certainly want to go tieless.
> 
> You could wear the jacket with tan linen trousers, khakis, or even gray tropical wool.


I don't know. Madras shirt with a seersucker suit does not sound good.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> I don't know. Madras shirt with a seersucker suit does not sound good.


I'd say it depends on the madras pattern. I'll admit it could go down in flames. I like madras with a khaki poplin suit, but it might be pushing it with seersucker. Madras ties work, but a shirt might be too much patterned area.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Seersucker suit is ok with white OCBD and no tie. (My blue OCBDs look funny, don't seem to match.) Don't forget the pocket square. It's not my favorite, though, as I tend to go with the odd navy gabardine trouser if I am going that casual. Don't forget the pocket square.
______________________
"...the jacket's gonna be cut slim and checked
maybe a touch of seersucker, with an open neck...."
Pete Townshend


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

As an old guy, I still have trouble with ANY suit worn without a tie. Seersucker suit jacket with khaki or tropical wools are great, as are seersucker trousers with blazer. Seersucker also seems to be he only orphan suit jacket that will work.
just my $.02
Tom


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Pink or blue oxford shirt.


This is good advice, as is fishertw's.

Please don't wear a perfectly good seersucker suit, or any suit, without a tie. Just not a good look. If you don't want to wear a tie, substitute a pair of odd trousers and wear your seersucker jacket as a sport coat. Or pair your seersucker trousers with an unstructured navy blazer or without any jacket, even just a solid polo shirt -- think yellow or pink.

Donned as separates, seersucker pants and jackets can be worn in all manner of casual environments in the summer -- from casual cocktail parties to picnics.

As suits (w/ties), seersucker is worn in law offices in much of the south, and court rooms too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As one of our AAAC was known for prefacing her comment with, "please don't hate me for being different," but I have been known to wear a short sleeved knit polo with the Seersucker on a number of "more casual(?)" occasions. To my eye, the combination comes off rather nicely.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> As one of our AAAC was known for prefacing her comment with, "please don't hate me for being different," but I have been known to wear a short sleeved knit polo with the Seersucker on a number of "more casual(?)" occasions. To my eye, the combination comes off rather nicely.


Agreed, assuming the seersucker is either a jacket or trousers -- just not both (i.e., a suit). Light summer pants with solid knit polo can look quite nice with a seersucker jacket. It's not something I typically do, but I agree it can be a good look.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

The seersucker suit is the casual option. I love my seersucker suits and I get much wear out of them, but If the event is a more formal even (evening wedding), the White Linen Suit is the more appropriate choice. One really shouldn't head out of the house to an event in a seersucker suit after 4 or 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> This is good advice, as is fishertw's.
> 
> Please don't wear a perfectly good seersucker suit, or any suit, without a tie. Just not a good look. If you don't want to wear a tie, substitute a pair of odd trousers and wear your seersucker jacket as a sport coat. Or pair your seersucker trousers with an unstructured navy blazer or without any jacket, even just a solid polo shirt -- think yellow or pink.
> 
> ...


I agree with this advice. I love the flexibility of seersucker because of the opportunities to wear jacket and pants separately in a more casual manner.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

You ARE wearing the white linen suit to an outdoor affair, correct?

(just giving my southern Louisiana brother a hard time)



rwaldron said:


> The seersucker suit is the casual option. I love my seersucker suits and I get much wear out of them, but If the event is a more formal even (evening wedding), the White Linen Suit is the more appropriate choice. One really shouldn't head out of the house to an event in a seersucker suit after 4 or 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Pink or blue oxford shirt.


With a blue seersucker, you could go with black abd white spectators. With a tan seersucker, you could go with tan and white spectators. Both are what I consider more casual shoes.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

If I'm trying to 'dress down' the seersucker, I'll wear a gingham or tattersall (sic) shirt with polka dot or rep strip bow; dressing it up is a solid pink tie with a white shirt; either brown/linen strawfuts, walnut mcallisters, or dark brown shell strands.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I split the suit and wore the jacket with white pants and a pink oxford, no tie. It was a rehearsal dinner on the water. Received compliments from people I did not know.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Starting Late said:


> I split the suit and wore the jacket with white pants and a pink oxford, no tie. It was a rehearsal dinner on the water. Received compliments from people I did not know.


Well done.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> If I'm trying to 'dress down' the seersucker, I'll wear a gingham or tattersall (sic) shirt with polka dot or rep strip bow.


I can see that combination, I think, with pincord; but am I the only one who has a hard time not visualizing that as a bit "busy"?


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Any way to reasonably wear this [seersucker suit] more casually?


Not in Illinois.

And not really in generally. It's summer business and party attire. It's just its nature.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't try to dress it down, and I also suspect that anywhere but the south you'll stand out anyway in seersucker. I have a devil of a time picking tie patterns/colors I like with it...seersucker tends to be a pretty strong stripe, so in my world a solid shirt is a given, but most of my ties are darker, more somber colors, I probably need to grab a couple of ties specific to wearing with seersucker. Sock color is another things that I struggle with...I'm never entirely happy with the way my socks look with my blue and ivory seersucker trousers.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

No, you're not the only one. Either he pulls it off or it's an absolute train wreck. I don't think there is a middle ground.



Mike Petrik said:


> I can see that combination, I think, with pincord; but am I the only one who has a hard time not visualizing that as a bit "busy"?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Not on the original subject, but just a story to demonstrate that the associations of seersucker vary: I was wearing a seersucker jacket as a sport coat, and a guy - neither very old nor very sophisticated, I think - thought it looked like a "pimp coat." I guess he'd never seen seersucker before, and associated it was a very bold and showy pinstripe.


----------

